# 3 hour glucose test...



## binksmommy

Almost killed me today! Thank goodness the dr let me take a nap in one of the rooms...but now my arm is killin me..4 blood draws in the same vein! Ugh!:nope:


----------



## TRINITY25_99

When do you normally get these 1 and 3 hour glucose tests done? I see your 28 weeks, I am rounding out 23 weeks, I have a doc appt on Tues Feb 19th, I am wondering if my OB will book me for one of these? I hear so many complain about these tests. Also what is the difference between the 1 hour one and the 3 hour one ... why both? Sorry for all the questions, but this is my first pregnancy, and I am curious. Thanks :) Did you have any side effects from drinking that much sugar?


----------



## amjon

The difference is the amount of time they draw the blood in (though they normally do fasting, 1hour, 2hour, 3hour with the 3 hour test). Other than that they are the same. They usually only do the 1 hour unless the 1 hour comes back high. I had big drops with mine, so I would make sure you have a snack for when you finish as just glucose can cause a crash in some people.


----------



## binksmommy

I was very sick with drinking that much sugar! The 1 hour is drink the syrup and one hour later ..you get a blood draw... I only kept the syrup down for another hour :( 2 days later.. Dr called back and said I needed a 3 hour!! :dohh: I was terrified.. So I fasted..had a blood draw..drink the syrup..waited 1 hour..blood draw..at hour 2 had blood draw and blood draw again..at 3 hours!! It was AWFUL! I was luck that Dr had an empty room and I slept through most of the third hour.. the syrup never came back up but I was wishing it had..I felt horrible. I had my 1 hour done at 26 weeks and 3 hour was done a couple weeks later... My friend is 30 weeks and had hers done this week.. I guess it depends on your Dr.:shrug:


----------



## PunkRockMom

I just had to take the 3 hour test this passed friday. It was horrific. I almost threw up. I haven't recieved my test results back, but I'm hoping I do not have gestational diabetes...


----------

